# Mustard finish



## SpikeC (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 5, 2011)

Doesnt work for me. The image that is, not the mustard finish.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 6, 2011)

me neither


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 6, 2011)

nor me


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2011)

My MacBook is in the shop. The iPad isn't doing the job on this!


----------

